# Simple but oh! so cute mesh stitch pattern



## knitca

This stitch pattern is so simple and easy to remember - you can knit it anywhere anytime. But the texture it creates is nice and airy. It will make any garment look stylish and carefree.

Cast on an even number of stitches. Add 2 more selvage stitches if you want to make a nice-looking edge.

﻿Row 1 (right side): *1 yarn over, knit 2 stitches together through front loop*, repeat from * to * as necessary.

Row 2 and every wrong side row: purl all stitches.

Row 3 (right side): * knit 2 stitches together through front loop, 1 yarn over*, repeat from * to * as necessary.

Repeat rows 1-4 till necessary for completing your project.

You can also work according to the chart available at http://www.knitca.com/lace5.

Yarn shown in this swatch: Knitca Lovely 100% bamboo yarn, color 7527 Warm Gray.
﻿﻿ 
Needles: US size 6 (4 mm).

﻿﻿﻿﻿ 
Good luck with your project.


----------



## trace

Going to give it a try. Thanks


----------



## grandmaof7

knitca said:


> This stitch pattern is so simple and easy to remember - you can knit it anywhere anytime. But the texture it creates is nice and airy. It will make any garment look stylish and carefree.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches. Add 2 more selvage stitches if you want to make a nice-looking edge.
> 
> ﻿Row 1 (right side): *1 yarn over, knit 2 stitches together through front loop*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Row 2 and every wrong side row: purl all stitches.
> 
> Row 3 (right side): * knit 2 stitches together through front loop, 1 yarn over*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Repeat rows 1-4 till necessary for completing your project.
> 
> You can also work according to the chart available at http://www.knitca.com/lace5.
> 
> Yarn shown in this swatch: Knitca Lovely 100% bamboo yarn, color 7527 Warm Gray.
> ﻿﻿
> Needles: US size 6 (4 mm).
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿
> Good luck with your project.


Do you think this could be worked up as a bathroom curtain? I have one pattern but it's confusing and I can't seem to get it figured out as yet.


----------



## tamarque

your url link does not work. did it copy wrong?

these k2tog, yo combos seem endless in their possibilites. I do one for my market bags that gives my 2 entirely different looks depending on whether you knit k2tog, yo, or over yo, k2tog.

i think i will swatch up your little ditty in cotton to see how i like it. thanx


----------



## knitca

grandmaof7 said:


> knitca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stitch pattern is so simple and easy to remember - you can knit it anywhere anytime. But the texture it creates is nice and airy. It will make any garment look stylish and carefree.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches. Add 2 more selvage stitches if you want to make a nice-looking edge.
> 
> ﻿Row 1 (right side): *1 yarn over, knit 2 stitches together through front loop*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Row 2 and every wrong side row: purl all stitches.
> 
> Row 3 (right side): * knit 2 stitches together through front loop, 1 yarn over*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Repeat rows 1-4 till necessary for completing your project.
> 
> You can also work according to the chart available at http://www.knitca.com/lace5.
> 
> Yarn shown in this swatch: Knitca Lovely 100% bamboo yarn, color 7527 Warm Gray.
> ﻿﻿
> Needles: US size 6 (4 mm).
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿
> Good luck with your project.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this could be worked up as a bathroom curtain? I have one pattern but it's confusing and I can't seem to get it figured out as yet.
Click to expand...

It might work fine for the bathroom curtain. The best way to know for sure is to make a swatch. You will see whether this pattern works good for the curtain you have in mind. I think you will need to add some edging because the fabric will curl at the sides as many lacy patterns do. Good luck.


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> your url link does not work. did it copy wrong?
> 
> these k2tog, yo combos seem endless in their possibilites. I do one for my market bags that gives my 2 entirely different looks depending on whether you knit k2tog, yo, or over yo, k2tog.
> 
> i think i will swatch up your little ditty in cotton to see how i like it. thanx


I have no idea why sometimes the direct link doesn't work from the forum. Please, go to www.knitca.com. The latest pattern is at the right bottom side of the screan. Or click "Stitch Patterns" link on top. Sorry for the confusion 

You are right - it seems any motif can be created with yo, k2tog combination. Same as all music is created with only 7 notes. Unbelievable!


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> your url link does not work. did it copy wrong?
> 
> these k2tog, yo combos seem endless in their possibilites. I do one for my market bags that gives my 2 entirely different looks depending on whether you knit k2tog, yo, or over yo, k2tog.
> 
> i think i will swatch up your little ditty in cotton to see how i like it. thanx


I think I figured out why the link is not working properly. The problem is the dot at the end of the link (that was the end of the sentence so I put a dot there). Copy link without the dot and it should work ok.


----------



## Bundle

I was thinking it would be really nice for a summery market bag. What do you think? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitca

knitwitty said:


> I was thinking it would be really nice for a summery market bag. What do you think? Thanks for sharing.


That's a wonderful idea! For market bag I have another stitch pattern in mind. It is more "meshy" (has bigger holes). I'll make a swatch and upload it next week.


----------



## khayslip

Neat! Seems very adaptable! Actually, western music is made from 12 notes - don't forget the black keys! ;-)

I think I know why the link doesn't work. Erase the period at the end: http://www.knitca.com/lace5


----------



## knitca

khayslip said:


> Neat! Seems very adaptable! Actually, western music is made from 12 notes - don't forget the black keys! ;-)
> 
> I think I know why the link doesn't work. Erase the period at the end: http://www.knitca.com/lace5


Black keys! How could I forget those!


----------



## Star58

Thanks! I am designing a water bottle holder for my step-mother and this might work just fine.


----------



## tamarque

those pesky little dots! site worked fine now. thanx.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks knitca...I am trying this right now in CotLin for a dishtowel.

Camilla



knitca said:


> This stitch pattern is so simple and easy to remember - you can knit it anywhere anytime. But the texture it creates is nice and airy. It will make any garment look stylish and carefree.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches. Add 2 more selvage stitches if you want to make a nice-looking edge.
> 
> ﻿Row 1 (right side): *1 yarn over, knit 2 stitches together through front loop*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Row 2 and every wrong side row: purl all stitches.
> 
> Row 3 (right side): * knit 2 stitches together through front loop, 1 yarn over*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Repeat rows 1-4 till necessary for completing your project.
> 
> You can also work according to the chart available at http://www.knitca.com/lace5.
> 
> Yarn shown in this swatch: Knitca Lovely 100% bamboo yarn, color 7527 Warm Gray.
> ﻿﻿
> Needles: US size 6 (4 mm).
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿
> Good luck with your project.


----------



## knitca

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Thanks knitca...I am trying this right now in CotLin for a dishtowel.
> 
> Camilla
> 
> Good luck with your project! By the way, I like your avatar
> 
> Maryna
> 
> 
> 
> knitca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stitch pattern is so simple and easy to remember - you can knit it anywhere anytime. But the texture it creates is nice and airy. It will make any garment look stylish and carefree.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches. Add 2 more selvage stitches if you want to make a nice-looking edge.
> 
> ﻿Row 1 (right side): *1 yarn over, knit 2 stitches together through front loop*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Row 2 and every wrong side row: purl all stitches.
> 
> Row 3 (right side): * knit 2 stitches together through front loop, 1 yarn over*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Repeat rows 1-4 till necessary for completing your project.
> 
> You can also work according to the chart available at http://www.knitca.com/lace5.
> 
> Yarn shown in this swatch: Knitca Lovely 100% bamboo yarn, color 7527 Warm Gray.
> ﻿﻿
> Needles: US size 6 (4 mm).
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿
> Good luck with your project.
Click to expand...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks,

Camilla



knitca said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks knitca...I am trying this right now in CotLin for a dishtowel.
> 
> Camilla
> 
> Good luck with your project! By the way, I like your avatar
> 
> Maryna
> 
> 
> 
> knitca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stitch pattern is so simple and easy to remember - you can knit it anywhere anytime. But the texture it creates is nice and airy. It will make any garment look stylish and carefree.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches. Add 2 more selvage stitches if you want to make a nice-looking edge.
> 
> ﻿Row 1 (right side): *1 yarn over, knit 2 stitches together through front loop*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Row 2 and every wrong side row: purl all stitches.
> 
> Row 3 (right side): * knit 2 stitches together through front loop, 1 yarn over*, repeat from * to * as necessary.
> 
> Repeat rows 1-4 till necessary for completing your project.
> 
> You can also work according to the chart available at http://www.knitca.com/lace5.
> 
> Yarn shown in this swatch: Knitca Lovely 100% bamboo yarn, color 7527 Warm Gray.
> ﻿﻿
> Needles: US size 6 (4 mm).
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿
> Good luck with your project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bundle

knitca said:


> knitwitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking it would be really nice for a summery market bag. What do you think? Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful idea! For market bag I have another stitch pattern in mind. It is more "meshy" (has bigger holes). I'll make a swatch and upload it next week.
Click to expand...

I look forward to seeing it. Thanks.


----------



## puterb

Love that stitch pattern! Now I would love to figure out how to make a 6 to 9 month old sommer cloche type hat with a flower. I guess I should just try but I sure do hate failure!!! Thank you for posting it.
Deb


----------



## knitca

puterb said:


> Love that stitch pattern! Now I would love to figure out how to make a 6 to 9 month old sommer cloche type hat with a flower. I guess I should just try but I sure do hate failure!!! Thank you for posting it.
> Deb


I found a nice cloche pattern here: http://zakkalife.blogspot.com/2007/10/cloche-hat-pattern.html
You can adjust it for a smaller size, change the stitch pattern and add flower. Good luck with you project!


----------



## Beverly Boyd

thanks, I love the yo k2tog combo's. I'm gonna have to make up some samples for reference. 

My wip Pretty in Pink, Ravelry cardi I added 2x2 ribbing, didn't make careful notes so frog'd trying to get matching fronts. Did yo k2togtf, p, p in the ribbing and got a twisted stitch I didn't expect, I wanted texture and I got it. Forgot camera in car. Hopefully, will finish and block today.


----------



## Beverly Boyd

Thanks, I love the yo k2tog combo's. I'm gonna have to make up some samples for reference. Might be nice for a market bag. 

My wip Pretty in Pink, Ravelry cardi I added 2x2 ribbing, didn't make careful notes so frog'd trying to get matching fronts. Did yo k2togtf, p, p in the ribbing and got a twisted stitch I didn't expect, I wanted texture and I got it. Forgot camera in car. Hopefully, will finish and block today.


----------



## Dsynr

Thank you :!:


----------

